# welche datenbank nehmen?



## hadez (11. Sep 2008)

hi, ich wollte ein kleines programm zum verwalten und analysieren von schießergebnissen (bogenschießen) schreiben und dachte eine datenbank wäre zum speichern der daten (haupsächlich zahlenwerte) doch besser geeignet als eine einfache binärdatei.
da ich keine ahnung von datenbanken hab bin ich erst nach stundenlanger googlesuche (wo ich auf dieses forum gestoßen bin) auf drei eingebettete datenbanksysteme gestoßen die glaub ich sinnvoll wären: hsqldb, javadb und h2.
nach ein paar tests hab ich folgendes gemerkt:
javadb ist ziemlich langsam
hsqldb speichert alles in einer textdatei und arbeitet diese bei jedem start ab und läd sie komplett in den speicher (stimmt doch, oder?)
bei h2 steigt der festplattenspeicherbedarf der datenbank polynomiell
ist das normal dass alle daten komplett im speicher sind oder macht das nur hsqldb? welches datenbanksystem könnt ihr mir für mein projekt empfehlen? ich hab keine ahnung welches geeignet wäre oder sind die eigentlich alle gleich?
außerdem wollte ich mein programm (nicht den quellcode) vieleicht kostenlos anderen zur verfügung stellen (im verein, auf einer internetseite oä). darf ich die datenbanken dann überhaupt verwenden, ich werd aus den lizenzbeschreibungen irgendwie nicht schlau...


----------



## Guest (11. Sep 2008)

Nimm H2, ist am einfachsten zu handhaben, sehr schnell (OK, spielt bei deinem Vorhaben kaum eine Rolle), 
sehr gut dokumentiert und wird vom Entwickler (Thomas Mueller), ständig verbessert und weiterentwickelt. 
Der Speicherverbrauch ist auch verhältnissmässig gering, keine Ahnung wie du auf "exponentiellen Anstieg 
des Speicherverbrauchs" kommst. Übrigens, H" heisst H2, weil es eine Weiterentwicklung von HSQLDB ist.
Und JavaDB ist irgendein Abklatsch von Apache Derby.


----------



## GambaJo (11. Sep 2008)

Ich werf db4o in die Runde


----------



## Guest (11. Sep 2008)

Die Frage des OP wurde schon ein oder zweimal :wink: abgehandelt. Mit der Forensuche findet sich sicher etwas.

Herzl. Grüße


----------



## hadez (13. Sep 2008)

danke, ich guck mir mal h2 an...


----------



## Gast (13. Sep 2008)

Alles Gute, Hadez!

Schreib uns mal über deine Erfahrungen!

Beste Grüße
Gast


----------

